# [SOLVED] re: will any computer fit into a new case



## yosh69 (May 9, 2011)

Hi i know this is an old port but i have a dell dimention 2400 whitch im currently upgrading as my first project id like to know if i can buy a custom case for this if so can you point me where to go?
so far ive done.....
Upgraded ram to 2gig
Upgraded hardrive to 100gig
Added crrom rw drive
upgraded graphics card 

Next id like to do the cpu and change that to a 3.1ghz i think it is. Anymore suggestions?


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: will any computer fit into a new case??*



yosh69 said:


> Anymore suggestions?


Stop putting money into it would b the best advice that can be given. Your dumping money that could be spent on a better machine on old hardware for an older machine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: will any computer fit into a new case??*

Short answer no Dell Moterboards/cases are proprietary retail parts do not swap without a lot of difficulty/modification.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: will any computer fit into a new case*

I agree with my teammates on this one. The computer is not worth the money you will put into it and you will run into proprietary issues.

My suggestion is to start by choosing a new case, then a new board/CPU/RAM/PSU then using the universal parts to complete the system. You will get much better performance and spend less money in the long run.


----------



## yosh69 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: will any computer fit into a new case*

Ok guys thanks for the replys! i only bought it as a little project and as i didnt have any computer anyway so now i want to go further thats what im going to do any advice on where to get a good...kit? i suppose, case, motherboard, cpu ect?
Ive allready got afew parts i could use but all advice is more than welcome please
And thanks again for the quick replys! 

Regards


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: will any computer fit into a new case*

I suggest you look at this for some ideas to get started

See this thread for how to assemble:
Recommendations for a Rookie - Tech Support Forum


----------



## yosh69 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: will any computer fit into a new case*

Youve just found the answer to all the problems! thanks man 800$ looks good to me


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: will any computer fit into a new case*

Great!! Let us know how it goes!!


----------

